# Leopard gecko night temps please!!



## stevereader12345 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey guys, as the title says, i am setting up my viv for my leopard geckos and am checking all the temps. The one thing i am confused with is ..... everywhere explains the temps during the day and that at night time as it starts to cool the leo will become more active... however what should the night time temps be ? and does this mean leaving on heat mat also ?

Many thanks Steve


----------



## hollydominique (Apr 8, 2009)

*Night temps!*

In rocky deserts where they're from night time temps can get COLD.

The Climate of Pakistan
BBC Weather | Islamabad (bear in mind this is summer)

So as long as your house isnt icy at night, they should be fine in the summer with no extras.
In winter I have a heat mat on at night when the lights go out. A ceramic is better (but my tank doesnt have a fitting for both), as with leopard geckos their climate has high air temperatures rather than surface temperatures.

Mine tend to be lazy cats during the hot day but perk up at night when the temps drop - its important they do drop if you want to see normal behaviours 

Hope that helps! :2thumb:


----------



## stevereader12345 (Aug 1, 2010)

thanks very much! so in summer i should just turn mat and light of and will be ok, and during the winter just leave the mat on and turn off the light! i may use a red bulb instead as the light i have doesn't give off much heat its all from the heat mat, however i could turn the thermo down in the evening period ? 

steve


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

hollydominique said:


> In rocky deserts where they're from night time temps can get COLD.
> 
> The Climate of Pakistan
> BBC Weather | Islamabad (bear in mind this is summer)
> ...


 
Totally disagree, they need constant heat and base heat so a ceramic isnt the best idea. A heatmat with a hotspot around 90f, there is no need to drop your temps, they will naturally go down slightly as night comes in. There no need unless cycling for better breeding but please stick to constant base heat.


Im surprised a leo is healthy with no heating in summer!


----------



## stevereader12345 (Aug 1, 2010)

ok many thanks! been doing lots of research about leos and always heard that bulbs are no good unless red and for viewing! i will keep the matt at a constant temp! many thanks :notworthy:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

No problem just scary when people come on with the wrong advice. Another good bulb for viewing is the "amphibian sun" bulb, they only run 1watt so no heat and hardly any electricity and are very low like moonlight. I prefer them as I dont like the red light.


----------



## Gman1980 (Aug 27, 2010)

its late in the post but I agree with quadrapopp. No need to alter temps, as they will naturally dip slightly with the room temp and underfloor heating aids digestion. as they hunt at night this is important.


----------



## madmully (Mar 27, 2010)

im a noob, but i seem to see that all good gecko keepers on here run heat mats 24/7 mostly, except when inducing breeding, ive only had my leos 4 weeks and thanks to this place their coming along fine, who needs books just RFUK it


----------

